# Mantichora (again)



## Steven (Feb 25, 2007)

I broke my promise :8o 
i wouldn't buy any new bug with less then 8 legs,
But these are simply tooooo d*mn cool to let go  
I hope these will stay alive as long as the previous ones i had.

Mantichora spec. (Namibia)


----------



## bugmankeith (Feb 25, 2007)

They look like monster beetles that would come out of caves in horror movies.  
They are cool looking.


----------



## Gigas (Feb 25, 2007)

What temps do you keep these at?


----------



## Selenops (Feb 25, 2007)

WOW, I love these giant African tiger beetles. 

Someday these will be sold here in the States.

And I second that question, how do you care for these awesome beetles? 

And promises are always made to be broken, heh, broke enough of them myself. Well, the more innocent ones.


----------



## beetleman (Feb 25, 2007)

:drool: ahh man!! ive been wanting those for years,with no luck ofcourse well...........maybe someday we will have them in the states,these have got to be the most impressive predatory beetle out there:worship: :clap: enjoy!


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Feb 25, 2007)

I haven't seen Mantichora here in years but we do have Amblycheila (Mantichora) cylindriformis as well as some rarer species from the genus in the states. (A.cylindriformis was originally described as Mantichora cylindriformis)They're not the same but they are impressive and long-lived.


----------



## Galapoheros (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, those look very interesting.  It looks like the left and right mandibles are "engineered" a little different than each other.  Is it just the angles of the pics?  I bet the larvae are impressive as well(?).  I see a green, metallic Tiger beetle around here running around bodies of water here in Texas.  What sp is this likely to be?  I used to know years ago.  I moved away from the beetles and never dove deep.  Very alert beetles and a little hard to catch compared to most other beetles.  There are several species in the US that behave the same way right?  How big are those from Namibia?
In the first pic, it looks like they are working out some kind of evil plan.


----------



## beetleman (Feb 26, 2007)

I WANT I WANT!!  i can just imagine how they are at feeding time:razz:


----------



## PeriplanetaAmer (Feb 27, 2007)

They´re wonderful!!! In Spain we have other "monster bug" Is a Carabeidae:http://images.google.es/images?hl=e...con+Google&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi

   It´s name is Scarites terricola. I live in a house in the country and I look at them frecuently.


----------



## beetleman (Feb 27, 2007)

PeriplanetaAmer said:


> They´re wonderful!!! In Spain we have other "monster bug" Is a Carabeidae:http://images.google.es/images?hl=e...con+Google&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi
> 
> It´s name is Scarites terricola. I live in a house in the country and I look at them frecuently.


oh yeah, that's what i'm talkin about:clap: we need some of those beauties aswell:worship: :drool:


----------



## PeriplanetaAmer (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, I can take them in medium spring-summer. But the problem is that I´m from Spain and I can´t take animals becous is prohibit. I think I can change them, but I´m not sure.


----------



## Steven (Feb 28, 2007)

Those
Amblycheila cylindriformis and Scarites terricol
also look totally awsome  

I'll try to post a picture of one of the mantichora's on my hand to give you guys an impression of their size,

I just found that my old pix are still up in this tread:
previous Mantichora group

I think i'm stuck now with 3 males,... d*mn:wall: 
the one i thought was a female, (cause it had smaller jaws)
i've just seen humping on another male 
they seem to be h*rny as hell but also totally g*y :razz:


----------



## beetleman (Feb 28, 2007)

Steven said:


> Those
> Amblycheila cylindriformis and Scarites terricol
> also look totally awsome
> 
> ...


  yeah, beetles can be that way,they'll hump just about anything that moves:clap:  ,ive kept the ambycheilas they are "mini"manticoras just as awesome! but ofcourse the holy grail is the one and only MANTICORA:drool:


----------



## Steven Gielis (Mar 2, 2007)

Waar heb je die gevonden Steven? :}  Daar sta ik steeds voor open!


----------



## Steven (Apr 21, 2007)

Steven said:


> I'll try to post a picture of one of the mantichora's on my hand to give you guys an impression of their size,


a bit late :8o ,.. but anyway:







@Steven Gielis,
ik had ze van Grabo op de beurs in Veldhoven


----------



## beetleman (Apr 21, 2007)

HOLY MOLY!!:clap: :drool: :worship: now that's what i'm talking about! man i want these so bad.........someday


----------



## Arachnophilist (Apr 21, 2007)

wow that is really something else.. can you make a feeding video??


----------



## HepCatMoe (Apr 21, 2007)

also curious, what the heck do they eat?  they are predators?


----------



## P. Novak (Apr 21, 2007)

Those things are massive! Very nice Steven! I too think you should make a feeding video.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Mar 11, 2008)

It's just crazy, i just dicovered the Cicindelas and the Manticoras and the more i look, the more i'm fascinated with them and OH, big surprise, you already have them . Naughty Steven, are there any other amazing species that i dont know of that you could make me discover before i spend all my time looking them up on the internet . 

 phil.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jul 8, 2010)

I finally got a couple more of the Amblycheila (Manticora) cylindriformis. I wasn't sure I'd ever see one again. 
The energy level and appetite for crickets is amazing (though they certainly waste a lot). Two of them were fighting madly over a large black cricket and by the time I got the picture they had busted apart each holding a part of the cricket as shown.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 8, 2010)

:drool::drool:nuff said........................................................ can't wait ta get mine


----------



## Travis K (Jul 8, 2010)

Are Mantichora spec. (Namibia) available in the states yet?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jul 8, 2010)

Impressive.  Do you happen to know anything about the larval stage, Orin?


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Jul 8, 2010)

quite neat!
look like wood munchers in their larval... right?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jul 8, 2010)

Tiger beetle larvae are predatory. They might be easy to rear but it's just not that easy to get them to lay eggs.


----------



## BiologicalJewels (Jul 9, 2010)

do you think these could possibly be kept as Alaus oculatus larvae then?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Jul 10, 2010)

They're tiger beetle larvae, just a lot bigger.


----------



## Scythemantis (Jul 4, 2011)

I know these questions have already been asked and aren't answered yet, but I too am eager to know how they're cared for, how long they can live and where you managed to get them.


----------



## beetleman (Jul 5, 2011)

ive been trying for years:wall:to get these(still trying)they have got to be the most awseome beetles that ive ever seen,ive had anthia in the past(want more of those aswell)i have the amblychiela which are little"manticoras"they are awesome,pretty much all of the predatory       beetles are easy to care for,not that demanding.from my experience.everytime i look at those pics of them:worship::drool:just amazing.


----------



## Kruggar (Jul 5, 2011)

I had no idea the african tigers were so large! MORE PICS PLEASE


----------

